# Lost my cycling mojo...



## Fab Foodie (13 Nov 2007)

The thrill has gone...
Temporarily I think, but I've just lost my desire to get on the bike, whether on the Turbo, riding the very short commute to work or taking the best bike out for a quick sprint. 
Maybe it's the change in the weather, or just a bit of general fatigue. Maybe I need a break from cycling for a week or two.
I certainly need to do some exercise soon cos I'm becoming a Flab-Foodie!

Poke me with a virtual stick and get my cycling Mojo going again!


----------



## laurence (13 Nov 2007)

no can do... mine is awol as well. been struggling all year to get going and it's upped and left again. when i am riding, it's lovely, but it's the getting on the bike... i get into the ennui gear before i even get going.


----------



## col (13 Nov 2007)

Dont worry,it will be back as quick as it went,probably just need a break.?


----------



## longers (13 Nov 2007)

A big "Poke" from me. .

Hopefully a wee break will help.


----------



## Crackle (13 Nov 2007)

Ok in no particualr motivational order:

1) Take a short break without guilt
2) Remind yourself that the pain of starting again is real, that it will take you 3 times as long as you've taken off just to get back to where you were and it's taken a lot of effort already to get to where you are!
3) Lob the bike in the car and go and do a ride you really fancy, just the nice bit with no slog there and back.
4) Do some mtn biking or trail rides just for something different.
5) Buy a new accessory you just have to use

failing all that.....










GET OFF YOUR LAZY GOOD FOR NOTHING ARSE!!!!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Nov 2007)

longers said:


> *Hopefully a wee break will help*.



I've taken one...and a dump, but my Mojo's not improved...though I do feel more comfortable


----------



## Membrane (14 Nov 2007)

Nothing virtual about this here pitch fork:


----------



## will (14 Nov 2007)

Hey I know him. Sell soul to the devil will make mojo return


----------



## jiggerypokery (14 Nov 2007)

My mojo is definately awol at the moment after my recent paternity leave. On the ride home last night I almost got off to wait for a bus home as I felt close to bonking and was losing the will to ride.

I'm going to tempt said mojo back on pay day with some new mudguards and swanky overshoes and if that doesn't work.... Voodoo!


----------



## walker (14 Nov 2007)

a new toy always helps bring back that lost feeling, get some new lights or a new baselayer or something, it need'nt be expensive. but a week or two week break will do you good.


----------



## domtyler (14 Nov 2007)

Unless I knew better I would say you were almost certainly hitting the menopause. Have you been experiencing any hot flushes and/or violent mood swings?


----------



## Hugo15 (14 Nov 2007)

Had my first ride for 5 weeks on Sunday following a knee injury, and the spark had definately returned - I loved every minute of it and can't wait until the weekend. A break might do you good.

I also find that getting my the following years sportives helps me as it gives me a goal to ride for rather than just aimlessly plodding.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Nov 2007)

domtyler said:


> Unless I knew better I would say you were almost certainly hitting the menopause. Have you been experiencing any hot flushes and/or violent mood swings?



Funny you should mention that...

What age does the menopause start?


Good suggestions regarding a new purchase...bit cash-strapped at the mo but anm tempted to get new forks to get the fixie re-activated...Mmmm
Nothing like a quick fix for the MOJO!

Good to know I'm not the only one a bit down on the cycling front...I'll pull myself together!


----------



## fossyant (14 Nov 2007)

Just think about getting stuck in traffic on public transport or your car on the way to work......no contest...get the bike out....


----------



## Cathryn (14 Nov 2007)

Have you not noticed the weather??? It's gone from being lovely and autumnal to cold, dark and wintry, which is great for getting me in the Christmas mood but kills off any desire to get on me bike!

I've just accepted that I'll do loads less cycling in Winter and try to do other forms of exercise to keep me going (gyms....hmmm...nice and warm) and get out every sunny weekend to remember why I love cycling.

Don't beat yourself up..it's FREEZING


----------



## stephenb (15 Nov 2007)

lost mine (mojo that is) even before the clocks went back and went from around 150 miles per week to nothing just about overnight. Winter never put me off before. The missus reckoned I'd lost my nerve and I've been wondering whether I'm just too old for this lark now (47, so menopause well and truly looming). But today did my first cycle commute in nearly a month and feel absolutely fab, esp. since the tube has been awful this past week. But Cathryn & others are right FF, don't beat yourself up; you'll know when the time's right, and when it is you'll have a blast.


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (21 Nov 2007)

One thing that never fails - treat your bike.

Here is what you need:

Grease for headset
New bar tape
2x new brake cables
2x new gear cables
New chain
Halfrauds carwash solution
Halfrauds car wax


Take everything off your bike including bottle cages and seatpack, and the cables too, get rid of them. 
Wash it down with the carwash solution, take a washing up brush to the brakes and deraileurs and pedals.
To clean the cassete have a good scrub at it with washing up liquid, then give it a blast of GT-85, apply more washing up liquid and scrubb again until the GT-85 has gone and it is all foamy again, then wash off.
Let her dry and pop the forks out, degrease and regrease the bearings, and put back together.
Re-cable, put the new chain on, re-tape the bars.
Spend waaaaaaaaaaaay too long fettling the brakes and gears until perfect.
Chain and wheels off.
Wash frame again, but don't do the wheels. 
Wax on, oh yes, much much waxing.
Chain and wheels back on.
Stand back and admire...

If you don't want to ride after spending so much "special time" with your bike, I have nothing to cure you!


----------



## BentMikey (21 Nov 2007)

Ooor errr, well bend over then mate.

More seriously, don't worry about it and don't feel any guilt if you don't ride for a bit. It's probably this time of year, I feel a bit the same way and have taken up some running to replace the rides I'm missing.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Nov 2007)

Thanks guys

Have been on the Turbo a couple of times and that's about it, also went running, but not really getting great deal of benefit. Just feel like slobbing around a while. Just heard that our new family wagon is due in a couple of weeks...we'll be down to 1 car then so I'm gonna have to start again soon otherwise I'll be going nowhere...including work!
Think I'll enjoy the rest...


----------



## fossyant (23 Nov 2007)

Just think about getting wet going to the bus/train and not being able to get dry.... I've dumped a nice comfortable car with all mod cons for the bike...., would I go back nah... I'll drive it a little at weekends..

Sometimes you think, argh got to get up to ride, then... it's just the same if you bus/train/car.... but you'll get to work alive, not half asleep, and get utmost respect cycling in the cold from work mates.... got told today by a colleague who thought total respect, did tell him about modern clothing technology..... still thought I was crazy !


----------



## bonj2 (25 Nov 2007)

Go on a longer more leisurely ride, on some routes you don't normally go on, with some music on the mp3 player, make it a bit of an adventure. And don't count giving up as an option - once you've set off you complete the ride, end of. No 'early out' 'cos you're bored, a lot of rides start off boring and get better. Like mine today, started off a bit shite 'cos I went to an area I didn't know, underestimated a hill, got disheartened, and then encountered a road where there shouldn't have been a road, so was lost and a bit frustrated, but I headed back and rode round where I knew better and it was great.
Another tip - either hunt down some other cyclists to overtake/or some roads where you won't BE overtaken by other cyclists. depending on your speed. 
Go on an early morning sunrise/sunset ride, so you get to see some dramatic skies. For me today it would have been quite a humdrum ride but for the mist on the moors and the music i had on, that really made it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Nov 2007)

Mojo still not happening yet, though this evening I had wished I'd been home to go with my regular Sunday night crew,but I was blatting back from a w/e in London (mind you, so nice by the London Eye this afternoon I'd wished I'd had me bike).
It will return I'm sure, but it's been nearly 4 weeks since I've pedalled in anger or even fettled the old steed.
Who knows, maybe next week. Need to do something, belly's growing!
Thanks for encouragement and also the empathy.


----------



## Kovu (8 Dec 2007)

I had same problem a few months ago (still havent got over it, but going on one on monday, no doutb about it!) and the best bit of advice i got was one of two things, 1.) ride when your angry, nothing gets rid of it better than being in pain. 2.) Just fo


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (12 Dec 2007)

FF - have you tried literally just tucking your trousers into your socks, and pedalling round the block once?


----------



## Dayvo (12 Dec 2007)

Jacomus-rides-Gen said:


> FF - have you tried literally just tucking your trousers into your socks, and pedalling round the block once?



And don't forget to tie knots in a handkerchief and put it on your head for that added retro look.


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (12 Dec 2007)

I actually prefer my woolly bobble hat, trouser clips and 1982 Raleigh tourer if I am going fully retro.


----------



## SilverSurfer (13 Dec 2007)

Well my mojo has well and truly gone, and I think it may be - well if not permanent, certainly long lasting.

Thing is my life has changed a lot over the last few years, 2 young kids are now eating up most of my spare time. When I have a minute I honestly feel like doing nothing as I am exhausted.

I do spinning and gym work in my lunch hour so after work, feeding and entertaining kids, last thing I want to do is wear myself down on the bike just to say that I have done something.

If you aren't enjoying something anymore I always think it is best to walk away from it and return when you feel ready to, rather than forcing yourself to.

Same thing happened a few years ago with playing guitar and only now do I feel like playing again, when previously I played all the time.


----------



## lifeson (23 Jan 2008)

*Mojo*

Enter an event 
I am was in the same position but have entered the etape Caledonian and that has given me the motivation to get back out on the road (and a break in the weather has helped)


----------

